# Grow box idea



## HVHY (Feb 14, 2008)

So ive been searching online for covert/stealthy grow boxes and all i can find are overt and completely not stealthy growboxes. However i have an idea for a grow box out of a modded computer case that i made for an ex of mine. im considering using a lot of the fans and things that ive already got in the case(the case has almost 100 hours of work in it already) and just tearing out the mobo and the vid, covering the holes with card stock and sealing the holes with either Silicon or hot glue, painting the inside white with model paint letting it dry, put a clear coat on the outside and the inside, mount a couple sockets for Compact Florescent, and wireing it all to the computers Power supply to make it look authentic. parts of my idea may not work but its worth a shot in my mind at least i can make the embers of that relationship into something beautiful right?


yeah im a sap.... 

please, if anyone has tryed this i would love the advice since im great with computers but not so much with the electrical. 

Thanks


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 14, 2008)

Take a look around the forum here man there are quite a few of the PC cases grows on here, quite a few good designs too.


----------

